# Thailand - Angeln in der Andamanensee 2014 - 2019



## chef (8. Februar 2020)

So, dies ist also eine Fortsetzung zu meinem 1. Thailand- Andamanensee Bericht: Damals hab ich ja beschrieben, wie wir ein Schlauchboot(z-Ray, 3,10m, Airdeck) im Flieger von Deutschland(bzw Flughafen Prag) nach Thailand mitgenommen haben. Vor Ort haben wir uns einen gebrauchten 5 PS Tohatsu Aussenborder besorgt und das dann alles ca 1000 Km südlich von Bangkok auf die kleine Insel Koh Lipe im Tarutao Nationalpark geschafft. 


https://anglerboard.de/threads/bericht-angeln-vom-eigenen-schlauchboot-in-der-andamanensee-3-2014.281
2015 - 2019 war ich jedes Jahr zw 6 - 8 Wochen auf Koh Lipe. Auch 2020 fliege ich wieder im März, allerdings nur 5 Wochen.

In diesem Bericht zeige ich euch, was in diesen Jahren so alles passiert ist.
- Was macht der Motor? was musste repariert werden?
- Was macht das Schlauchboot
- Welche Highlights gabs
Und natürlich diverse Fangbilder rund um Koh Lipe.






Zum Schlauchboot: Das 420 Euroboot hat die ersten 3 Jahre eigentlich gut gehalten. Aber dann gings los. Das Material würde spröde und porös und löste sich zum Teil an den Klebenähten. Allerdings ist da unten auch die Beanspruchung durch Seegang, (extremes) salzwasser und massive Sonneneinstrahlung enorm.  2017 und 2018 musste ich bei meiner Ankunft erst jeweils mehrere Tage  Klebearbeiten am Boot durchführen. Zuletzt war die Verbindung Spiegel zum Boden komplett ab. Passenden Kleber bekommt man auf der Insel gar nicht, am Festland nur schwierig. Ich hatte 2 mal Kleber dabei, Menge ca jeweils ne Konservendose. Musste die Dose umettikettieren, da so ein Feuerabzeichen drauf war. Wäre sonst nicht mit ins Flugzeug gekommen. So hats aber geklappt. 2019 wars dann vorbei, es machte keinen Sinn mehr daran rumzuflicken, das Material war endgültig durch. Hab mir dann auf die "Schnelle" vor Ort ein 3m langes Plastikboot am Festland gekauft und mir auf die Insel bringen lassen. Boot ca 250 Euro, versand mit Cargoboot ca 30 Euro.





Leider ist der 5 Ps Tohatsu etwas schwer für den Kahn, aber es geht. Schnell genug zum Schleppen kann ich fahren, aber gleiten wie mit dem Schlauchboot geht nicht. Egal, besser son Boot als gar keins.

Mit meinem Boot fahr ich allerdings nur in Inselnähe.Trotzdem fange ich auch dort neben diversen Kleinfisch und Hornhechten auch immerwieder Barracudas und auch mit etwas Glück ne Königsmakrele beim Rapalla Schleppen. Mit dem Saibikirig(Hegene) auch Snapper und kleine Jackfische.





Wie man auf einigen Bildern sieht, bin ich nicht ausschliesslich mit meinem Kahn unterwegs. Meist nur 2-3 Std am Morgen oder Nachmittag. Ohne Dach ist das einfach zu heiss. An manchen Tagen komm ich auch gar nicht raus, wenns zu windig oder wellig ist. Dann hat man mit dem kleinen Ding keine Chance. Da ich aber schon sehr lange dort Urlaub mache, habe ich natürlich die ein oder andere Alternative. Die eine ist Captain Kiang. Der hat ein eigenes Longtailboot und bietet Insel-,Schnorchel- und Angeltrips an. Wenn er gebucht wird und noch nen Platz frei hat, nimmt er mich öfter kostenlos mit. Das sieht dann zb so aus: Er fährt 5 Touris zu einem einsamen Strand im Nationalpark, macht mit denen eine Abholzeit aus und in der Zwischenzeit gehen wir zum Fischen. Ich darf dann 1,2 Fische für mich behalten, den Rest verkauft er dann an Restaurants.





Oder Captain Kiang hat mal keine Kundschaft und will sich ein bisschen Geld bein Fischverkauf verdienen. Auch dann nimmet er mich kostenlos mit. 2 Personen fangen halt mehr als eine. Ich nehm mir dann wieder was fürs Abendessen mit, der rest ist fürn Captain.


----------



## chef (8. Februar 2020)

Der Motor:
Den 5 Ps Tohatsu lebt noch. Allerdings gabs da auch schon diverse Probleme. Als ich nach 10 Monaten wieder mal auf die Insel kam und den Motor aus seinem Lager geholt und ausgepackt hatte, machte der bei den Probestartversuchen in ner Wassertonne keinen Mukser. Ich hab dann den Vergaser zerlegt und mir Hilfe bei einem Resortmechaniker geholt. Das hat sich über Tage gezogen, da der Mann nur abends Zeit hatte, sich mit Aussenbordern nicht auskannte und kein Englisch sprach. Aber irgendwie hat er ihn zum Laufen gebracht. Die Düsen waren wohl zu gewesen. Dieses Problem gibts hier öfter, das soll wohl an der zum Teil schlechten Spritqualität liegen.  Inzwischen hab ich einen neuen Vergaser aus Deutschland mitgebracht und verbaut. 
Den intergrierten Metalltank hab ich inzwischen auch gegen einen Plastiktank getauscht. War innen gerostet und hat somit immer den Benzinfilter dicht gemacht. Lustig, wenn das 500m weit vom Strand passiert. Und nen neuen, passenden Tank kann man auch nicht im nächsten7/11 kaufen. Den kann man erst im nächsten Jahr mitbringen, vorher muss man improvisieren. 
Auch den Starterpulley, hab ich inzwischen ausgewechselt. War  zum Glück am Ende des Urlaubs kaputt gegangen. Hab mir dann im www einen neuen besorgt. Als ich den dann im nächsten Urlaub verbauen wollte, hab ich gesehen dass die Schraubenlöcher nicht passen! Wahhhhh. Hab dann bei einem Inselmechaniker neue Bohren lassen. Das war auch so ne Aktion. Aber hat funktioniert. Läuft!




Und manchmal muss man einfach nur warten, chillen, Ruhe bewaren und sich Lösungen überlegen....


----------



## chef (8. Februar 2020)

Eine andere Alternative um zu nem preiswerten Angeltrip zu kommen ist, wenn man sich mit anderen Anglern zusammen tut und ein Longtailoot mit Captain mietet. Ich werde häufig angesprochen, wenn mich Leute am Strand mit Angeln, Fisch oder auf meinem Kahn sehen. Und da kann man dann eine gemeinsame ausfahrt organisieren. Die Preise hierfür sind allerdings in den letzten Jahren enorm gestiegen. Zum einen wegen dem schlechten Wechselkurs( früher 1 Euro 47 Baht, heute 1 Euro 35 Baht), zum anderen gabs fette Preiserhöhungen beim Sprit. Das wird natürlich auf den Kunden weitergeleitet.
Über meinen Vermieter komm ich aber immer an ganz gute Deals, so dass wir dann letztlich ca 70 - 80 Euro für nen tagestrip zahlen. Also bei 3 Personen jeder so 25 Euro, inkl Boot, Sprit und Captain. Bei solchen ausfahrten gehts dann natürlich weiter raus in den Nationalpark und da besteht immer die Chance auf was richtig grosses.


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2020)

Hi Du.

Cooler Bericht. Schöne Bilder. 

Danke dafür. Daumen hoch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chef (8. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Boot in Inselnähe unterwegs bin, schleppe ich meistens. Wobbler(Rapallas, aber auch billige Clones) die so 2m tief laufen haben sich an der Riffkante bewährt. Hornhechte gibt es in Massen und auch in schönen Grössen, die bleiben aber nur selten hängen. Barracudas gehen eigentlich auch oft. Gibt hier 2 Arten, Gelbflossen und Schwarzflossen. Der mit den schwarzen Flossen ist bei den Einheimischen nicht so beliebt als Speisefisch. Die Frau meines Vermieters serviert mir den Barracuda meist in "garlic and pepper". Schmeckt top! Die Jacks und diversen Makrelenarten kommen fast ausschliesslich auf den Grill. Sailfisch, der hier häufig vorkommt, ist als Speisefisch unbeliebt. Wenn mal nix grosses gebissen hat, dann werden halt Kleinfische frittiert. Mit viel Chilli und Gemüse. Schmeckt auch. 2018 war ein sehr schlechtes Fangjahr unten, hab da extrem wenig und nur kleines Zeug bis 50 cm erwischt, 2019 wars dann wieder der Knaller. 














Captain Kiang und einer meiner Angelpartner


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Februar 2020)

Schöner Bericht - Danke fürs einstellen


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2020)

Danke für das teilen deines Angel Bericht.Sehr schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.TOP


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. Februar 2020)

Ich habe deinen Bericht sehr genossen und dein DIY Stil ringt mir großen Respekt ab.


----------



## chef (9. Februar 2020)

Angeln auf Sailfisch:
Sailfische kommen hier sehr häufig vor. Es ist nicht jedes Jahr gleich gut, aber es sind jedes Jahr welche da. In manchen Jahren waren es wirklich Massen. Wie bereits beschrieben, wird der Sailfisch hier nicht gerne gegessen. Das bedeutet, dass der Fänger nur wenig für den Verkauf bekommt, wenn er ihn überhaupt los bringt. Und das ist ein Grund, warum die Einheimischen ihn kaum beangeln. Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass es sehr aufwendig ist. Man muss erst zu bestimmten Plätzen fahren um die RICHTIGEN Köderfische zu fangen. Das kann mal ne Sachen von 30 Minuten sein, aber auch von mehreren Stunden. Richtige Köderfische sind 15 -20 cm Fischchen von 2 Makrelenarten. Andere Funktionieren nicht. Wenn man dann 10 - 20 St mit dem Saibikirig in einer Tiefe von 10 -20m gefangen hat, muss man die Tierchen lebendig zum Angelplatz bringen. Und das ist nicht einfach. Dieser kann durchaus 30 - 60 Minuten vom Köderfischplatz entfernt liegen. Habe es schonmal mit einem batteriebetriebenen Sauerstoffgerät probiert. Keine Chance, nach 1 Minuten im Fass fallen die um wie die Fliegen. Die Brühe wird einfach zu warm. Man muss also die ganze Zeit während der Fahrt Frischwasser schöpfen. Das kann bei 45 min Fahrt ganz schön in die Arme gehen. Am Angelplatz kommen die Köder dann in einen Setzkescher. Auf Sailfisch wird ein lebender Köderfisch mit 2 Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach montiert. Bei starker Strömung kommt noch ein Blei dazu. Als Schwimmer wird ein Stück Styropor eingeknotet(ich benutze grosse Posen) und ca 3 -5m tief gestellt. Das Boot wird nicht verankert und man driftet dann mit der Strömung. Wenn man vorüber ist, wird zurückgefahren und startet von neuem. Echolot hat keiner an Board. Wenn Salfisch am Platz ist, sieht man das sehr schnell. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr auf Sailfisch. 1. muss ich aus besagten Gründen(schlecht verkäuflich, hoher Aufwand, Spritverbrauch,..) den vollen Preis zahlen, und 2. hab selbst ich keine Lust 2 Wochen lang täglich Sailfisch zu essen. In letzter Zeit hab ich aber vermehrt  gesehen, dass die Fische nicht mehr gegafft werden, sondern zum Hakenlösen mit einer Seilschlinge am Boot gehalten und wieder released werden. Find ich gut. Besser als mit 5 toten Sailfischen zurückzukommen, die dann als Hunde oder Katzenfutter enden.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Februar 2020)

Fänd ich großartig wenn die Thais die releasen würden und da ein Umdenken passiert aber das habe ich mit eigenen Augen leider noch nicht gesehen. Ja...ihr Lieblingsfisch ist es nicht, ganz anders als die Königsmakrele. Selber finde ich Segelfisch überragend, die Thais haben unseren gegrillt und in roter chillisauce serviert. Drei Tage habe ich davon gegessen und der Fisch wurde nicht wenigerWieso fischt du mit Stahlvorfach, sind da auch KingMags an den Sailspots?


----------



## chef (10. Februar 2020)

@*Franken Fisch*
Hallo erstmal, danke für dein Interesse.
Ich war noch nie allein auf Sailfisch, immer mit nem Captain. Und da hab ich es so gemacht wie er. Stahlvorfach. Ich war auch noch nicht oft auf Sailfisch, vielleicht 5 mal, ich selber hab auch erst 3,4 Stück gefangen. Soll manchmal zu Beifängen von Kingmakrelen u Barracudas kommen. ist mir noch nicht passiert. Mal sehen, wenn ich 1,2 Partner dieses jahr finde, vielleicht mach ichs heuer mal wieder. Mir persönlich schmeckt er schon, aber 20Kg +x sind halt etwas viel.....
Wo fischst du in Thailand?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2020)

Danke für Bild  und Bericht, mus shon ein Erlebnis sein, im Urlaubsparadies so zu fischen


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. Februar 2020)

cooler Bericht. Das mit Sail‘s finde ich schade. Vorallem wenn Sie geschmacklich nicht so gut sein sollen. Kann aber verstehen das denen das auch egal ist, weil Nahrung ist Nahrung. (Kein Bashing, oder CR Debatte)


----------



## Mühlkoppe (11. Februar 2020)

Danke für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Februar 2020)

chef schrieb:


> @*Franken Fisch*
> 
> Wo fischst du in Thailand?



Hallo Chef,
bin meist auf der anderen Seite im Golf bei Koh Tao.
Finde ich klasse dass du die möglichkeit hast so ausgedehnte Urlaube dort zu machen und auch offenbar über viele Verbindungen dort verfügst um dein Material zwischenzulagern oder günstig angeln zu fahren. Top und weiter so!


----------



## chef (12. Februar 2020)

Was man sonst noch so machen kann:
Thrash hero heisst jetzt *Do it by heart*
Leider ist auch im Tarutao Nationalpark eine ansteigende Vermüllung erkennbar. Am meisten durch Plastik und Styropor.
Und es gibt echt nichts beschisseneres, als an einem einsamen Strand Berge von Plastikflschen, Styropor, Flipflops,.... zu sehen. Deshalb starteten vor einigen Jahren ein paar schweizer Expads zusammen mit Einheimischen eine Aktion: DO IT BY HEART(früher Thrash hero, das ist aber mitlerweile eine eigenständige Organisation). Inselansässige Resorts, Bars und Restaurants spenden im wöchentlichen Wechsel Geld, Obst, Essen u Getränke an den Verein. Dieser mietet damit  Boote von den Inselfischern. Touristen kommen jeden Montag um 10:00h zum Strand und fahren mit DO IT BY HEART kostenlos in den Nationalpark, immer an einen anderen Strand. Dann wird 2-3 Std der Strand vom Müll gereinigt. Obst und Getränke frei. Danach haben die Teilnehmer ca 2 Std Zeit zum Schnorcheln, Baden, Inselrundgang, Chillen,... Dann gehts zurück nach Lipe, der Müll wird abgeladen und an die Müllabfuhr übergeben. Danach gibts für alle Teilnehmer ein kostenloses Essen in einem Restaurant. Es machen erstaunlich viele Touristen, aber auch immer mehr Einheimische mit, oft über 50 Leute. Und es werden Alternativen zum Einweggebrauch, speziell bei Plastikflaschen gezeigt: Refill(Nachfüllen). Viele Resorts bieten kostenloses Trinkwasser an. Ich nutze das schon seit Jahren. Spart Geld, Müll und Schlepperei. Auch lernt man bei solchen Ausflügen immer schnell nette interessante Leute kennen. Die Aktion läuft nun schon seit über 3 Jahren, JEDEN Montag 10:00h am Eingang Walkingstreet! Es gab auch schon mehrere Auszeichnungen vom thailändischen Königshaus, aber auch international, sowie TV Dokus darüber.
SRF Doku


----------



## chef (12. Februar 2020)

Highlight:
*Eine Woche Robinson Crusoe*
Dieses absolute Highlight hängt direkt mit *DO IT BY HEART* zusammen, deshalb vorher die Erklärung. Mein Vermieter ist einer der Hauptaktivisten von DO IT BY HEART. Er erzählte mir von 2 jungen Schweizern, die seit 3 Monaten auf einer unbewohnten Insel im Nationalpark ein "Müllcamp" betreiben: Die Jungs hatten  einen alten verlassenen Nationalparkranger-Bungalow(mit Wasser, aber ohne Strom) wieder halbwegs instand gesetzt. Mit dem Nötigsten(Lebensmittel, Klamotten, Solarpanel, Grill,...) hatten sie sich dort hinbringen lassen und räumten dort jeden Morgen 2,3 Stunden die Inselstrände auf. 1 x pro Woche kam ein Boot vorbei, holte den Dreck ab und brachte die zuvor per SMS bestellen und benötigten Sachen (Eier, Mehl, Gemüse, Reis, Nudeln, Eis,...) vorbei. Mein Vermieter bot mir und meinem Kumpel an, dass wir dort eine Woche mitmachen könnten. Das geht nicht einfach so, das muss bei der Nationalparkbehörde angemeldet werden. Captain Kiang bot sich als kostenloses taxi an, da er eh in die Richtung zum Fischen wollte. Auf die Frage, ob ich mein Boot mitnehmen könnte kam die Antwort: No pompem! Yeah, das roch nach Abenteuer!!!!!! Am nächsten Tag Lebensmittel,  genügend Bier, 40 Kg Eis, 20 Liter Sprit besorgt und die nötigsten Sachen(Angelzeug!) gepackt. Und dann gings ab nach Koh Rawi.

Einfaches, aber schönes Häuschen am Strand, mit WC und Duschen, 1 min vom Strand





Weg Richtung Strand





Lebensmittel ameisensicher gelagert





gemütliche Abende am Feuer





Abendessen im Crusoe Style


----------



## chef (12. Februar 2020)

*Einfaches, einsames aber geniales Inselleben:*

Bootstransport




sicher geparkt





Schlafsaal





Outdoorküche





Hausarbeit






Wasserversorgung von der Quelle






Abendessen vorbereiten






Unser Privatstrand






Abendessen holen


----------



## chef (12. Februar 2020)

Am Morgen, alle ausgeflogen, auf Arbeit ;-)





Durch den Inseldschungel






Immer weiter, ca 30 min durch die Wildnis





Zum Ao Luek















ca 11:00h morgens, jetzt wirds heiss. Fertig, Rückzug


----------



## Rheinangler (12. Februar 2020)

Hammer, vielen, vielen Dank, dass Du uns so im Detail an Deinen Abenteuern teilhaben lässt. Das kann man ja fast schon nicht mehr Urlaub nennen, sondern eher Aussteigen auf Teilzeit. Echt bewundernswert und sogar beneidenswert, wenn man solche Erfahren machen darf. Bei den meisten Leuten funktioniert dieses nicht, weils nicht im Einklang mit dem "normalen" Leben funktionieren würde. Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf weitere Berichte. Danke.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Februar 2020)

Kann dir gerade gar nicht so viele Likes und Respektsbekundungen aussprechen wie ich mag. Einfach nur Toll!


----------



## Krallblei (12. Februar 2020)

Danke!!!!


----------



## chef (12. Februar 2020)

Jap, Danke leute für euer Interesse. Wollte schon ewig nen Bericht machen, aber naja, muss man halt Zeit und Lust haben. hab ich grad, Drexxwetter.
Meine 1. Urlaube in Thailand sind schon fast 15 Jahre her. Das waren auch so ganz "normale" 3 Wochen Trips nach Samui, Panghan u Ko Tao. War dort auch fischen, aber bei so kurzen Trips findet man nicht die richtigen Connections. Seit ich regelmässig für längere Zeit auf Lipe bin, schauts da wesentlich besser aus. Vor allem wenn man zu Insulanern(Europäern, Thais und Chao lehs) gute Kontake, oder sogar Freundschaften hat. Ich hab das Glück, dass mein Arbeitgeber mir(die letzten 5 Jahre bis jetzt) jedes Jahr 1 Monat unbezahlten Urlaub im März gegeben hat. Nur deshalb und weil ich sehr sparsam dort lebe, einen eigenen Kahn  ,einen tollen Vermieter habe und mich mit Captain Kiang gut versteh,  kann ich mir 6-8 Wochen leisten. Müsste ich 40 Euro oder mehr für ne Übernachtung zahlen, jeden Tag essen gehen und jeden Angeltrip (voll) bezahlen. Puh, da wär nach 2 Wochen die Kohle durch......
Keine Sorge, geht noch weiter ;-)


----------



## Krallblei (12. Februar 2020)

Das ist der Vorteil dauerhaft den selben Ort zu besuchen


----------



## vision81 (13. Februar 2020)

Toller Bericht.... Vielen Dank fürs teilen....
Das ist doch wirklich das was viele von uns sich wünschen.... Das wesentliche...... weit weg von Konsum und Stress.....
Angeln und Abenteuer zugleich.... Bitte mehr davon


----------



## chef (16. Februar 2020)

*Kulinarische Highlights*

Nun, was werde ich in Thailand wohl essen? Viel Fisch und mir teils völlig unbekanntes Gemüse, klar. Aber ich mag auch gerne diverse Curries, gerne auch etwas scharf. Aber auf der Insel natürlich viel Fisch und Seafood, gebraten, in der Suppe , frittiert und natürlich vom Grill, Und manchmal auch was ganz anderes.... 

























Hier hab ich mich auch schon komplett durch probiert. Manches iihhh, manches geht so aber die Heuschrecken und die kleinen gelben Larven frittiert sind echt geil. Mischung aus Chips, Pommes und Erdnüssen. Abends ne Tüte zum Bier, a Traum....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Februar 2020)

Echt klasse! Daumen hoch dafür!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. Februar 2020)

Na, da ist ja eine bunte Palette serviert. Die großen Prawns (sind das Black Tiger?) sehen nice aus.

 für deine Beiträge


----------



## chef (17. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Die großen Prawns (sind das Black Tiger?) sehen nice aus.
> 
> für deine Beiträge


Hi, das weiss ich nicht. Die Jungs habens da nicht so mit genauen Bezeichnungen: "Big or small ones". In diesem Inselrestaurant weiss ich aber sicher, dass die Dinger aus dem Meer sind. War mit denen schonmal draussen zum Reusen legen und Angeln. In so manchem "Tourirestaurant", speziell am Festland, wird gerne mal die billige "Süsswasser-Antibiotika-Farm-Variante" serviert....


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2020)

Da bekommt man Sehnsucht! ....


----------



## chef (20. Februar 2020)

*Allgemeines:

Karte Tarutao Park*

Koh Lipe liegt im Koh Tarutao Nationalpark, in Südthailand, Provinz Satun. Nur Koh Lipe ist dauerhaft bewohnt. Eigentlich wurde die Insel den Seenomaden, Chao leh, bei der Gründung des Parks zu verfügung gestellt. Sie sollten dort sesshaft werden und nicht mehr auf den anderen Inseln des Nationalparks ihre Camps errichten. Das hat so leider nicht (lange) funktioniert. Denn als sich langsam der Tourismus auch hier ganz im Süden entwickelte, kamen schnell die ersten findigen "Geschäftsleute" auf die Insel. Und mit Alkohol, Versprechen und ein paar Tricks wurde den meisten Chao lehs für lachhafte Beträge ihr Land abgekauft.
Heute boomt Koh Lipe, auf der kleinen Insel gibt es heute so ziemlich alles. Krankenhaus, Fussballplatz, Resorts mit Swimmingpools(???), Mopedtaxis,..............
Es kommen viele Kurzurlauber aus China und dem nahegelegenen Malaysia, Langkawi hat eine direkte Fährverbindung nach Koh Lipe. An Wochenenden und Feiertagen kann es richtig voll werden.  Ansonsten sind viele Taucher aus Europa und Australien vor Ort. Die Korallenriffe im Park sind immernoch weitgehend intakt.
Die Preise auf der Insel sind in den letzten Jahren explodiert. Früher war es kein Problem eine Strandhütte für 15 Euro zu bekommen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. es gibt kaum noch einfache Unterkünfte in Form von Bambushütten, am Strand schon gar nicht. Vieles wurde abgerissen und durch noblere Bungalows und Hotels ersetzt. Im Inselinneren gibt es ein paar günstige Hostels, aber schön wohnen ist was anderes. Die meisten strandnahen Unterkünfte gehen bei 40 Euro Ventilator und 60 Euro mit Klima los. Wenn man also länger bleiben will, braucht man schon eine gute Connection, oder extrem viel Geld...

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten der Anreise von Bangkok aus.
- Mit dem Bus/Zug nach Hat Yai( ca 12 Std), dann mit dem Mini Van bis Pakbara(ca 2 Std) und dann mit dem Schiff auf die Insel.
- Mit dem Flieger nach Hat Yai(ca 1,5 Std / ca 60 Euro)

Oder aber über Phuket oder Langkawi und dann mit dem Boot.


----------



## chef (20. Februar 2020)

*Mein Angelgerät:*

Wenn man so manche Empfehlungen fürs little Biggame liesst, kann einem Angst und Bange werden. Shimano Stella für 800 Euro sei das Mindeste und Ruten unter 150 Euro könne man vergessen.
Ich hab da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar, ne 50gr Teleskoprute und ne Plastikkarpfenrolle kommen hier ganz schnell an ihre Grenzen.
Wie schon beschrieben habe ich längere Zeit die Cormoran Seacor Travelruten gefischt. Die sind stabil und günstig. Selbst die fetten GTs waren beim Poppern kein Problem. Allerdings ist die Haltbarkeit der Ringe scheinbar auf 3 Jahre begrenzt, dann lösen die sich da unten immer auf. Hab mir jetzt 2 WFT Fjordspin Nevercrack in 165 cm mit 200 - 600gr Wurfgewicht besorgt. Ebenfalls handlich und für ca 40 Euro zu bekommen. Desweiteren habe ich eine leichte Travelrute von Sportex(Jolokia) 80 - 100gr. Mit der Schmeiss ich vom Ufer oder vom kleinen Boot ans Riff. Hornhechte machen da dran gut Spass. Die gabs mal im www mal für ca 50 Euro.
Als Rollen hab ich eine 6000er ryobi Ecusima, eine 6000er ryobi warrior beide für die Grösseren und eine chinesische 5000er Seaknight rapid am Start.
Beim Drill hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit meinem Gerät! Wie gesagt, die Ringe an den Cormoranruten die mögen das Salzwasser da unten nicht.








Ansonsten wird mit Rapala Wobblern(und deren Clones)in verschiedenen Grössen geschleppt und geworfen. Wenn GTs an der Oberfläche rauben hab ich Popper in Redbull Dosengrösse. Ansonsten paar Blinker und Jigs. Livebait wie gehabt, selbstgemachtes Stahlvorfach und gute, stabile Haken. Hab letztes Jahr auch erstmals tote Köfis geschleppt, mit so nem System, das hat gut gefangen. So kann man die Köfis am nächsten Tag nochmal verwenden.

[Edit Mod: Bitte nur eigene Bilder verwenden!] sry, Ok:
*Deadbait system*


Ach zu den Flügen wollt ich nochwas sagen.
Ich wohne zwischen Regensburg und Hof, an der A93. Das heisst die Flughäfen Prag und München sind für mich beide gleich weit entfernt. Bin von beiden schon geflogen. Normaler Economy Flug bis Bangkok kostet so 500 - 650 Euro. Direktflug(nur Thai und Lufthansa) dauert ca 11-12 Std, mit Zwischenlandung(Emirates, Omanair, Austrian, Turkish,..)12 - 15 Std. Von längeren Flügen würde ich abraten, nerviger Scheiss.  Letztes Jahr hatten wir ein Schnäppchen ab Prag. Premium Economy mit der Austrian, mit 35 min Pinkelpause in Wien für 700 Euro! Und das ist schon ne feine Sache, richtig Platz. Lehne geht weit zurück, Schlaaaaafen ;-). Essen fürn Flieger top bei den Österreichern und Gösserbier war als Flatrate auch inbegriffen.
Weil das so gut war, hab ichs mir heuer wieder gegönnt. Allerdings diesmal für 945 Tacken ab München. Regulär kostet der Spass um die 1500,- das wäre mir dann aber doch zu viel.
Am 29.2. gehts wieder los, bis 6.4.2020
So, das wärs dann mal soweit. Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik einfach melden,
Petri Heil


----------



## Stulle (20. Februar 2020)

Wow traumhaft die Eindrücke, super die Aktion mit dem Strand Reinigen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2020)

Krasser Bericht! Nach Thailand will ich auch, aber nicht wegen Angeln.


----------



## chef (21. Februar 2020)

Mist, grad erst gefunden. So in etwa siehts aus, wenn ich ankomm. Motor auspacken, reinigen, evtl Ersatzteile einbauen und Probelauf vorm Bungalow in der Wassertonne ;-)


----------



## Gummiadler (27. Februar 2020)

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder. Danke, dass du uns daran teilnehmen lässt.
Weiter so!


----------

